# Scent for Hemp Soap



## gsc (Feb 15, 2016)

I would like recommendations for a fragrance oil that would compliment a hemp soap recipe I just formulated.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Misschief (Feb 15, 2016)

Patchouli


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 15, 2016)

Misschief said:


> Patchouli


:mrgreen:
My immediate thought.
Dude!:silent:


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 16, 2016)

If the soap is a bit green, I was going to say maybe patch and citrus to add a bit of "green" to the scent - or patch and lemongrass?


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 16, 2016)

Any combination of these would probably work. I seem to associate scents with colors, so these came to mind.


Bergamot, Black Pepper, Jasmine, Lemongrass, Lime, Patchouli,  Sandalwood, Ylang Ylang, Carrot Seed.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 16, 2016)

Patchouli was my first thought too


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 16, 2016)

I though of something herbal like rosemary or basil mint


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 16, 2016)

Patchouli or Rosemary Mint or Cannabis


----------



## paillo (Feb 16, 2016)

Cedarwood and citrus, clary sage and orange, and yes, patch of course


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Patchouli of course, but teatree might also go as well


----------



## cgsample (Feb 18, 2016)

Where can a true cannabis scent be found?  The last one I bought smelled like Hai Karate cologne from the sixties.  Looking for a true "nose in the baggie" scent.


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 18, 2016)

Nag champa for the 70s ditch weed smell.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2016)

Sage kind of has that note I think. Blended with patchouli it could give you that 60s-70s 'nose in the baggie' era feel.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 18, 2016)

What they said.. My kind of crowd! Makes me want to go home and soap


----------



## amd (Feb 20, 2016)

Y'all are giving me the munchies!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 20, 2016)

Peak Candle Supply has a cannabis scent that smells like the real deal. It's called Mary Jane. I blend it with patch or nag champa and also chocolate for that "magic brownie" scent, lol. I use these blends just with my hemp oil recipe and all the people that like that type of scent love them!


----------



## HoneyLady (Feb 26, 2016)

Somebody write to Steve Miller!

"I'm a joker / *I'm a soaper* / I'm a midnight toker . . ."  :mrgreen:

Or maybe not.

NG makes a cannabis rose scent, but I have not smelled it.  I'm thinking patchouli, sandalwood, maybe some frankincense or myrrh?  Wood smoke?  Several FO companies make oils for hunter's soaps -- fresh earth, or something to that effect.  Depends on how dainty or not you want to be.

~HL~


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've used the Cannabis Flower from NG.  Some folks thought it smelled like it, others did not.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 26, 2016)

Soapalooza's Wicked Ganja definitely brings back memories. But I'd blend it with something so you don't walk around smelling like a stoner!


----------



## cgsample (May 15, 2016)

cgsample said:


> Where can a true cannabis scent be found?  The last one I bought smelled like Hai Karate cologne from the sixties.  Looking for a true "nose in the baggie" scent.



Couldn't get an email response when I asked the vendors this question, so I went ahead and bought "Marijuana" from Indigo Fragrance.

Should have been named "Reek".  It does smell like the marijuana smoke smell in clothing.  Like, "Dude, you reek!"

What I want is the un-burnt bud smell.


----------



## Muskette (May 15, 2016)

WSP's Cannabis smells like real weed "in the bag". I took 100 one-ounce bars to a soap show I did on a college campus and they sold out in under an hour.  Many people commented that they'd never wash with it - it was definitely a novelty soap.


----------



## biarine (May 15, 2016)

I will be using like patchouli & Lavender or Clary sage & lemon Blend


----------

